# Well I Gave Up Rf45 Conversion



## bvd1940 (Nov 13, 2016)

I had ball screws installed oilier hooked up and got so busy I had no time to dedacate to my RF 45 conversion and finally made some taps for that china lead screw thread and taped some Derlin nuts, gunna get a 3 axis DRO and call er done.
All the $ I lost while working on the conversion wold have paid for a ready to run CNC and I still would have to learn how to program and run it and I be to dam old  to do it.
I still want to thank all the members who helped me get as far as I did, I will probably un load some of the parts later if any one is looking to convert a RF 45.
God bless this country


----------



## jbolt (Nov 14, 2016)

Sorry to hear that.


----------



## bvd1940 (Nov 14, 2016)

I found myself steping over $ to pick up pennies, oh well the beat goes on.


----------



## davidh (Nov 14, 2016)

a wise decision you made.  i too had thoughts of a RF30 conversion.  i ended up making a steel frame router from some plans a fella had on youtube.  a nice yet unfinished machine that i probably will never finish.  life gets in the way, then there is the "why" factor.   all the reading and studying done to learn how to actually make one work and still have not found a real need for one.


----------



## jbolt (Nov 14, 2016)

Are you going to keep the mill as a manual machine? Maybe you can sell your conversion parts as a kit and recoup some of your costs.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## bvd1940 (Nov 14, 2016)

jbolt said:


> Are you going to keep the mill as a manual machine? Maybe you can sell your conversion parts as a kit and recoup some of your costs.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


I have already converted my mill back and put derlin nuts in it and works better now than it ever has with zero backlash, haqve not thought much about selling it at this time but if someone needs a part they can PM me and I will see if I have what they need.


----------



## bvd1940 (Nov 14, 2016)

davidh said:


> a wise decision you made.  i too had thoughts of a RF30 conversion.  i ended up making a steel frame router from some plans a fella had on youtube.  a nice yet unfinished machine that i probably will never finish.  life gets in the way, then there is the "why" factor.   all the reading and studying done to learn how to actually make one work and still have not found a real need for one.



I might make a gantry cnc later  but who knows how much time I have left fer hobbies.


----------



## bvd1940 (Nov 26, 2016)

Well I thought I would let you know about the nuts I tapped for my rf45 mill and how they are working, all I can say is they are the best thing I have did for that old Chicom mill.
It took virtually all the lash and I can run higher depth of cut at higher speeds than I ever could without it jumping all over the place and leaving a bad finish.
I am going to crank out a spare LH and RH just encase
Now for DRO and finish the job, had Igaugeing scales on it but removed when I started the CNC conversion and got rid of them so need to get a better setup.
As for making the derlin nuts its easy peasy  to cut a tap and just thread them and less hassle than heating up the shaft and melting the derlin on the shaft IMHO


----------

